# high end Jerseys and shorts



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Im looking for some new shorts and jersey, last year, i went through 2 shorts and almost through a 3rd, and the two jerseys i bought are beat. Want to try a little higher end stuff, like mission workshop/kitsbow status, see if that will last me through a season or more. any other higher end brands i should be looking at?


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

7mesh. Admittedly not style centric like the other brands you mention but definitely high end, high performance kit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had great luck with Endura products and Twin Six. Each of the items ive bought from theses companies are going string after 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Having more than 2 or 3 you can rotate through will help with the lifespan.


----------



## Commonaeros (May 28, 2015)

Slightly outside the cycling norm, I've been using Patagonia's MTB shorts and really like them. Quite lightweight and are very comfy for me


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow sera is that kitsbow stuff ever expensive......I can say I don't care for the look of it.

I might change my mind if I saw it, but it is likely under glass at most lbs


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

ATLRB said:


> 7mesh. Admittedly not style centric like the other brands you mention but definitely high end, high performance kit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


around here, 7mesh is at the high-end price-wise and I don't see the quality/features to be better, if at all, than proven mainstream brands like Pearl Izumi, Gore, Endura. I might add Sugoi, LG, Craft also make great clothing at reasonable prices, and, my current Mavic MTB shorts are very comfortable and holding up great - 3 seasons so far).
Like anything though, if you can find the high-end stuff at decent prices (assume you know the size/style that fits you), that's the best value.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

I've always had great luck with Pearl and Craft. Pearl mostly for shorts and tops, Craft mostly for cold weather aerobics- like xc skiing, fat biking, snow shoeing, etc...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The Kitsbow is really really nice swanky gear, but I don't think its going to last much longer than some of the others mentioned....Keeping dryer heat low seems to help or hang dry of possible.


----------



## Commonaeros (May 28, 2015)

I scored a sweet voucher through these forums for some Kitsbow gear and was ready to order up some high end gear.
When it came to ordering, I contacted Kitsbow and they informed me they couldn't/wouldn't ship to Australia.

My interest in them really dwindled after that, although I do still like their tops.


----------



## Commonaeros (May 28, 2015)

For those interested in 7mesh gear, there is some stuff here that's extraordinarily cheap;

https://www.evanscycles.com/en-au/7mesh_b


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

It's my observation that the highest end cycling clothing is not usually the longest lasting. The super high end models in most manufacturers line ups are optimized for cooling rather than longevity. Obviously there are exception such as wool materials, downhill gear, etc but for road and XC, I believe this holds true. Racers are often willing to pay extra for some additional degree of comfort.

I find the second tier --the XT in the line up --the be the best option.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I switched our team jerseys over to Atayne this year. Really nice stuff that is made in the USA, and the price isn't totally crazy.

How is it that you went through your gear so quickly?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

dubthang said:


> I switched our team jerseys over to Atayne this year. Really nice stuff that is made in the USA, and the price isn't totally crazy.
> 
> How is it that you went through your gear so quickly?


good point, scandy hasn't commented since their OP, but "went through" doesn't make it clear what happened to the clothing, so it's hard to recommend something that will last longer.

For me, most jerseys I have, have snags from branches or rocks, since I want them to be cool and breathable they are fairly light material, but if someone wants/needs a durable jersey, best to look at TLD and other DH-oriented stuff.


----------



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

went through two alpinestars shorts just by seams ripping, same with one of their jerseys, seams coming undone. a pair of sombrio shorts got a tear from wearing on the seat. otherwise its just normal wear and tear from branches, tears, etc..


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a kit from Kitsbow (AM Knickers short, mixed shell jacket, knee warmers, wind vest, merino ride shirt). It's all high-end and impeccable. The shorts have been good for >2 years through a lot of rain/muddy riding and seat wear is minimal.

I tried Mission Workshop Traverse shorts, but the fit was kinda weird (seat while standing) so I passed.

The higher-end Fox stuff is really good as well. My standby Ultimatum shorts have gone through a lot over the past 3-4 years and they still going. There's significant wear and threads are coming apart, but it's only noticeable by looking closely.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

I just ordered a pair of Zoic's from Amazon. Should be here in a week: https://www.amazon.com/ZOIC-Mens-Ether-Cycling-Shorts/dp/B00S80PJ5K


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Another vote for Endura. Top quality stuff. I am not sure you are getting more in the higher end gear (higher end meaning more expensive) comparing to the mid range.

Royal is quality too.

IMO Fox is overpriced in comparison.

I learned to live with the fact that MTB gear has a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

A trick to make MTB gear last longer is to air dry it after the washing machine.


----------



## tufftee (May 24, 2012)

Verge Sports makes real nice gear. Verge America Ltd


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Yetis gear is nice (and I don't ride one of their bikes)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Shark said:


> Having more than 2 or 3 you can rotate through will help with the lifespan.


This. With anything.

Wash on gentle, air dry.


----------

